# Best Anti-Static resin filter cleaner



## bitm2007 (May 24, 2016)

My latest set of Lee Hard ND Grads are dust magnets. They arrived coated in dust, which was removed using a combination of a rocket blower, luke warm water and a Lee filter cloth, but i've since noticed that they are attracting dust far easier than my other filters (Lee and B+W) when in use or being cleaned. This is particularly noticeable when using the rocket blower, which just relocates the majority of the dust from one side of the filter to the other (unless shielded).

Lee produce a 60ml Anti-Static cleaning solution, is this my best option or is there another method or better product on the market that helps to reduce dust build-up on resin filters ?


----------



## Mikehit (May 24, 2016)

You can buy antistatic sprays designed for computer screens and spectacles.




kraats said:


> ROR (residual oil remover) is the best option for cleaning. The very best option is to put the filters on eBay and learn how to blend exposures. Saves you some space in your bag and saves you a lot of money.



Ah! Remove the filters from the dust rather than dust from the filters?


----------



## bitm2007 (May 24, 2016)

> The very best option is to put the filters on eBay and learn how to blend exposures. Saves you some space in your bag and saves you a lot of money.



I often use the software approach, but as coastal landscape specialist I regularly encounter situations where the old fashion approach is either the more effective option or achieves a similar result quicker. 



> You can buy antistatic sprays designed for computer screens and spectacles.



Has anybody tried this ? Were there any detrimental effects ?


----------

